# Bloquer les connexions sortantes ?? (coupe feu)



## Elen (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Sur mon imac (OSX 10.5) j'ai utilisé le coupe feu des Préférences Système
(icône Sécurité).

J'ai choisi : 
- Définir l'accès de certains services et applications

puis :
- Bloquer les connexions entrantes.

Maintenant j'aimerais bloquer les connexions SORTANTES ?
Sur PC il parait qu'on peut choisir de bloquer les connexions
sortantes ET entrantes.
Mais là sur Mac, je ne sais pas comment faire ?


En lisant la FAQ j'ai entendu parler de NetBarrier, Norton Personnal Firewall...

Mais étant novice et perdue, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer 
ces infos (ou tout autre choix pas trop cher) ?

Mille merci d'avance à ceux et celles qui prendront le temps
de me répondre et à bientôt.


----------



## schwebb (7 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Little Snitch est un logiciel excellent, qui te permettra de surveiller et gérer tes connexions sortantes. 

Le prix est très raisonnable, et tu peux tester la version d'essai indéfiniment, il suffit de le relancer toutes les trois heures (mais bon, vu le boulot accompli par le développeur, l'acheter me paraît plus juste ).

Au début, le temps que Little Snitch apprenne ce que tu veux de lui, tu dois beaucoup intervenir, mais rapidement tu n'en entends presque plus parler.

Le site est là: http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2010)

Oui, Little Snitch. Tout simplement excellent.


----------



## Elen (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses et la rapidité, merci, c'est très sympa à vous deux !
(ça fait tellement du bien d'avoir juste un peu l'impression de maitriser cette
logique informatique...)

Bonne journée et au plaisir de se recroisez.


----------

